# Purple Bambo



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

I was wondering how your trim this stuff? Can you cut it like a stem plant and just put the cutting in the ground?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Yes, trim just like you stated. The bottoms will become kinda ratty after 3-4 trims and you can sell them for a discounted rate. Thats what I do anyway.


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks. Do you wait till they get to a certain height?


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I never trim mine if they are under 6", but my tank is 24" tall.


----------



## Jbennett (Oct 8, 2008)

do you cut it at 6" or lower? Thanks for all you help by the way.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

You could trim it about as short as you like. The leaves seem to come out every 3"-5" so the shorter the plant the stranger it will look.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I see people discussing this plant but have never seen it, is it a true aquatic plant
wilma


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Completely Aquatic, no problem.

Here is a pic of my stand.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

Beautiful............. I will have to try and find me a start.
wilma


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Send me a message if you want some Wilma, I can put you on my list for when I trim. 



ombcat said:


> Beautiful............. I will have to try and find me a start.
> wilma


----------

